# General > Business >  Caithness balloon creations

## CBC

*CAITHNESS BALLOON CREATIONS* 
_WEDDING DECORATION__BIRTHDAY PARTY'S_ _NEW BABIES__CHRISTENINGS__ENGAGEMENTS__ANNIVERSARIES__BALLOON IN A BOX_ _(FOR THAT SPECIAL OCCASION - £12 EACH)_*CONTACT JACLYN FOR FURTHER INFORMATION/PHOTOS!*
*TEL: 07747533189 OR cballoonc@btinternet.com*

----------

